# Hurt Pigeon (Las Vegas)



## jimmy20805 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey guys,

my girlfriend just found a Pigeon in the road. it can walk but cannot fly, it flaps his wings but doesnt take off. my only worry is we have a very big Siberian Husky who will if given the chance go crazy to get it. What should we do... Don't really have any extra money to take it to a vet and can't leave it. we have it in a basket with a towel on top in the dark (read somewhere this might help) 

(Didn't mean to double post but had it in the wrong spot sorry)


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, you did the right thing by taking it in. Thank you. No need to leave him/her in utter darkness...just a quiet, safe place where the Husky cannot get to him is fine.

So, she/he walks fine and flaps fine but cannot fly ?

Can you post a few photos of the pigeon ? It may be that he is a youngster who somehow left the nest early.

Also, have a look on her body for any signs of injury: blood, scabs, missing feathers, scratches, abrasions or anything like that.

Hopefully, no vet will be required. Just some simple care.

Again, thank you for helping him/her. Please do post back with responses to the above Q's.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If you do need a vet. Dr Hauck will see the bird at no charge. Our member Louise has been taking feral rescues to him for just about 2 years and he has never charged her a thing. He has never recommended euthanasia to her for any bird either. She does take the bird home to treat.

Dr. Patrick Hauck
2675 E. Flamingo Rd.
Las Vegas, NV 89121
(702) 734-9761
They see both pet and feral pigeons. 
If they are feral, the rescuer will need to continue home care as the office will not keep them.
This is a very friendly and supportive office.


----------



## jimmy20805 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey guys, we found someone to take him in, we had the bird in a basket and drove him down to his house but the bird had a seizure or something on the way. The bird kept tweaking his head back and fourth for a few seconds then would be fine. We saw no blood or broken bones or anything really wrong. when we arrived at his place the pigeon had passed... i guess at best he wasn't alone and cold, wish we could have done more...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I made a Post earlier but must have forgot to finish posting it.


Anyway, Pigeon was DOA, and I do not have any clear idea what had happened with him.


Seemed a good weight, 1/3rd full Crop, mature Adult who had been in good Health otherwise, clean Vent, Carrier poops/urates appeared normal-enough, nice even Wings, so, dunno...food poisoning maybe, or something had them 'down' but no signs of injury or illness I could find anyway to help understand why they were down.


Thanks for the good try Jimmy.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear - thanks for trying, Jimmy.


----------

